# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Dephi - Loja 5 Kateshe (duke u programuar)

## Frenku-007

Hi te gjitheve,

Para dy javesh kam filluar te programoj lojen tradicionale shqiptare me letra "5-Katesh", loja ndahet ne dy faza:
- faza e pare eshte faza e "derrit" loja e minuseve (e cilla eshte    
  programuar komplet)
- faza e dyte eshte loja e "shtatave" te cilen jam gati ne mbarim   
  por kam pak paqartesi ne menyren e luajtjes
Kush mund te me ndihmoj dhe te me sqaroj me dy rrjeshta se si zhvillohet faza e dyte (loja e shtatave)

Thanks
Frenku-007

www.nonstoptranslator.de

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pune e bukur 007
Shtata me dy rreshta fillon keshtu ai qe ka rradhe nis me 7
Nqs se nuk ka thote pas dhe nuk merr leter si dore e pare
pastaj te tjeret vazhdojne normalisht
GL

----------


## Frenku-007

Por cila shtat hap doren e para?
Apo s`ka problem nga shenjat e shtatave, dhe sa duhet te jete numeri i pikeve (global).

----------


## Gepardi

nuk ka rendesi cila shtate hap doren e para . Ne lojen e vertete hap lojen ai qe e ka rradhen mbas atij qe shperndan letrat. Piket jane si me poshte

1 pari 32 pike
i dyti   16 pike
i treti   8 pike 
i katerti 4 pike

Rradhitja eshte sipas rradhes se mbarimit te plote te letrave.

I vetmi rregull i shtatave eshte se kur nuk ke te vendosesh duhet ti marresh nje leter atij qe ka vene para teje.

Shpresoj te te kem sqaruar

----------


## Frenku-007

Faleminderit Gepardi me ke sqaruar tamam.

www.nonstoptranslator.de

----------


## gunman

Franku-007 te pergezoj per lojen.

Kur ta perfundosh me bej nje ze ne kete e-mail adres: visi_mail@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Frenku-007

Ok gunman kur ta perfundoj do te te njoftoj, mos ki merak.

www.nonstoptranslator.de

----------


## vloonjat

vella, po se kie problem, kur ta mbarosh ma bej nje mesazh privat dhe mua se dua ta download dhe une.

faleminderit

----------


## Frenku-007

OK, vloonjat ndoshta mbrenda 15 diteve qe vijne besoj se do tjua dergoj nje demo.
U degjofshim se shpejti.

----------


## Gepardi

nxirre linkun e shkarkimit ketu se besoj se jane kurioze shume vetaq ta shohin

----------


## Frenku-007

Hi Gepardi,

Lidhja e shkarkimit do te vendoset mbas mbarimit te ketij programi tek faqja ime e Internetit "www.nonstoptranslator.de".

Ndoshta ky program do te ishte i disponueshem para ca javesh, por per ca arsye personale nuk munda ta mbaroj ne kohen e duhur.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve.

----------


## Pogradecari

kot per muabet cfare gjuhe po perdor 
si te ardhi kjo ide qe ste jep leka
dhe meqe po vonohesh hidh ndonje kod ketu amos amos te japim ndonje hint

----------


## Frenku-007

Hi Pogradecari,

Une kam 5 vjet qe jetoj ne Gjermani, nderkohe mbarova ketu nje IT kualifikacion. Tani punoj ne degen e zbulimit te nje Firm qe merret me prodhimin e paisjeve mikroelektonike (mobile phone, navigation systeme etc.) GSM/GPRS dhe GPS. Une kam filluar te programoj qe para 2 vjet e gjysem, programin i pare qe kam nxjerre ne faqen time te internetit "www.nonstoptranslator.de" eshte nje fjalor Gjermanisht-Shqip me afersisht 55.000 fjale dhe 10.000 frazalogji, besoj se eshte dhe do te jete nje ndihme e madhe per njerezit qe duan te perkthejn fjalet ne gjuhen e lartpermendur. Se dyti kam programuar edhe Fjalor te tjere si Anglisht-Shqip, Frangjisht-Shqip dhe Italisht-Shqip te cilet jane ne perfundim e siper. Tani po vije tek pyetja jote. Te gjitha keto programe si dhe Lojen "pese-kateshe" jane programuar ne Gjuhen e komjuterit "DELPHI", keto ide me erdhen pasi, njohurit qe mora mbi programimin me duhej ti zbatosha diku. Per ti zbatuar ato u duhte te nxjerrja nje dicka te re qe akoma s'ka dalur. Kodet nuk mundem ti publikoj, por per te programuar loje pese-kateshe nuk eshte e lehte. Vonesat kan ardhur per aesye se pasi qe mbaruar kjo loje para dy muajsh Hard Disku im ma fshiu ate komplet dhe mu duhte qe ta filloja programimin nga e para. Por besoj se tani vonesa nuk do te zgjat shume.

Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## edspace

Përshëndetje Frenku!

Gëzohem që je duke programuar pesëkatëshin dhe jam i sigurtë që të gjithë Shqiptarët do duan një kopje në kompjuterin e tyre. 

Nuk e di çfarë plani ke por shpresoj që programi të ketë mundësinë për të komunikuar edhe me njerëz të tjerë nëpërmjet internetit ose një rrjeti lokal. Pra katër veta, në katër kompjutera të mund të bashkohen në një lojë. Kjo metodë nuk është e lehtë për të programuar por nga eksperienca që ke në punë besoj se nuk do jetë shumë problem. 

Për mendimin tim shpenzo më shumë kohë për të bërë këtë të mundur sesa për të mësuar kompjuterin të luaj kundër njeriut. 

Me delphi nuk kam eksperiencë dhe nuk mund të të ndihmoj por nqs ke nevojë për grafiqe, jam i gatshëm të të ndihmoj. 

Suksese!

----------


## Frenku-007

Hi edspace,

tani per tani kjo loje po programohet per te luajtur 1 person me kompjuterin. Kjo do te jete nje demo version, dhe me vone do te kete updates per kete loje e cila do te kete nje design tjeter dhe loja do te luhet midis 4 Lojtareve pa pasur parasyshe se ku ndodhen (an 4 IP-addresses will be needed).

ju faleminderit per mesazhin tuaj.

Fadili.

----------


## edspace

Kjo temë mbyllet këtu pasi Frenku ka njoftuar në një mesazh tjetër të forumit që programi ka përfundur. 

Falenderojmë Frenkun për punën e tij dhe prezantimin e lojës në Forumin Shqiptar. 

Mesazhin e Frenkut mund ta lexoni tek kjo temë:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=28226

----------

